# The "I'm still scared of 20th century music" starter pack



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm very comfortable with 20th century music. It may be the greatest musical century of all time. It's 21st century music that gives me nightmares.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love the one: can't they just make the right notes????


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pugg said:


> I love the one: can't they just make the right notes????


They do make the right notes, but not necessarily in the right order.*

* recognize this near-quote?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Directed towards Andrew Preview......


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Indeed. For people who don't know this masterpiece, here is the link to the video:




If you're impatient you can watch at 10:49-11:12 for the quote, but you miss out on a great sketch.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Indeed. For people who don't know this masterpiece, here is the link to the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great sketch


----------

